# Salvage car info??



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

what if i bought a vehicle that has a salvage/constructed title on it and wanted to get it fixed and get a new title on it. how would i go about that to get it driving legally on the road.

and how much would you think it would cost only for the new title?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This will have all your questions:

Salvage title - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Most states require that Salvaged Vehicle have "Salvage" title issued. You would have to check with your individual state for pricing and the process. Your states Department of Motor Vehicles website is where you should start.


----------

